# Please help: Avo 24



## Ruwaid (1/8/18)

Hi guys
So I obtained an Avo 24 RTA but it had a loose 510 pin. Pin comes right off and does seem to screw in and stay in.
Wanted to know if anyone had any experience from these RTA's. Im keen to fix it and try it out
Thanks all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw (1/8/18)

As far as I know the Avo 24 is an RDTA not an RTA.
The pin screws into the deck, is it not maybe stripped?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (1/8/18)

Drikusw said:


> As far as I know the Avo 24 is an RDTA not an RTA.
> The pin screws into the deck, is it not maybe stripped?
> View attachment 140567


 @Drikusw yes bud thanks for the correction...RDTA.
So since I last posted about it managed to open it and found that indeed the post is stripped hence the pin wont screw into it. Any ideas of a way to fix this...I don't see or don't think the bag has any spare parts for the post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw (1/8/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Drikusw yes bud thanks for the correction...RDTA.
> So since I last posted about it managed to open it and found that indeed the post is stripped hence the pin wont screw into it. Any ideas of a way to fix this...I don't see or don't think the bag has any spare parts for the post.


If the pin has stripped you can possibly look for a new one. If the deck has stripped you will be the proud owner of a new atty....
Good luck

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ruwaid (1/8/18)

Thanks @Drikusw checked again and the pin is the problem! 
Searching for a new pin now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drikusw (1/8/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Thanks @Drikusw checked again and the pin is the problem!
> Searching for a new pin now.


Good luck @Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (1/8/18)

@Ruwaid if its the pin and you do t have one yet.take a single strand of copper wire from a piece of flex wire and wind it up on the thread or wrap a piece of foil around it.
be sure the insulation is not damaged though and then screw it in.it should work til you can get a replacement

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ruwaid (1/8/18)

@Resistance thank you bru! Trying that right away!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (1/8/18)

forgot to tell you on e the thread catches remove the access wire or foil.it will catch and the pin wont go in.break it off or cut it off

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/8/18)

let me know what happens bru

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (1/8/18)

did it work out Boet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (2/8/18)

Howzit @Resistance can definitely say the post and 510 pin is now secure bru! Thank you. But im still not sure I should use it like this but was pm'd with a generous offer to fetch an avo not being used either for spares or use it jus like that

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (2/8/18)

@Ruwaid keep as a spare or use it as is,you going to have a hard time undoing that pin now so remove it if you really need to.
congrats on the pif

Reactions: Like 1


----------

